# Diaz Tests Positive!



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Nick Diaz tested positive for Marjiuana. He was tested after Pride 33 and is now facing a possible 6-month suspension!

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

That obviously gave him the edge in the fight. Dumb shit to even suspend fighters for.


----------



## hammafist (Nov 19, 2006)

that sucks! weed isn't really a performer enhancer


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

LOl Diaz was doing drugs... serves him right, a fighter should know better than to take drugs. Now he can't face GOmi in a rematch..sucker...

" Additionally, it may also deaden some pain. That could hurt the fighter... he may not tap out when he should and he suffers broken bones or torn ligaments as a result... or that could unfairly help him if he can trade punches more easily with his opponent."

No wonder he wasn't koed.

Also, the evnt drew in 2 mil in ticket sales


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

Uchi said:


> LOl Diaz was doing drugs... serves him right, a fighter should know better than to take drugs. Now he can't face GOmi in a rematch..sucker...
> 
> " Additionally, it may also deaden some pain. That could hurt the fighter... he may not tap out when he should and he suffers broken bones or torn ligaments as a result... or that could unfairly help him if he can trade punches more easily with his opponent."
> 
> ...


LMAO, it's not like he finished smoking a doob on the way to the ring...WTF!


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

That is so weak that they even consider that 'performance enhancing' The amount of pain it might happen to reduce would be offset by the fact you would be getting hit cause your slow and hazy. lol Weed gets such a bad rap cause it stays in your system for far too long. hold the phones... I bet you he had a few beers in the last month. lol same sh1t


----------



## spiritofbattle (Feb 5, 2007)

don't agree with marj use but at least it isn't performance enhancing.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Uchi said:


> LOl Diaz was doing drugs... serves him right, a fighter should know better than to take drugs. Now he can't face GOmi in a rematch..sucker...
> 
> " Additionally, it may also deaden some pain. That could hurt the fighter... he may not tap out when he should and he suffers broken bones or torn ligaments as a result... or that could unfairly help him if he can trade punches more easily with his opponent."
> 
> ...


;'

Are you a retard? Have you ever even smoked weed before? Smoking weed does nothing to stop the feeling of getting punched in the face. If you tear a ligament I dont care if youre 10 beers deep, its feels like your limb getting torn from your body. This is dumb as shit, good thing Pride doesnt give a **** about NSAC outside of the US because this wont stop Gomi and Diaz from fighting again.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

The Marjiuana rule is stupid. I don't think it would help you at all.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

Wise said:


> ;'
> 
> Are you a retard? Have you ever even smoked weed before? Smoking weed does nothing to stop the feeling of getting punched in the face. If you tear a ligament I dont care if youre 10 beers deep, its feels like your limb getting torn from your body. This is dumb as shit, good thing Pride doesnt give a **** about NSAC outside of the US because this wont stop Gomi and Diaz from fighting again.


he was quoting the article for the part about it deadening he pain...he;s not saying that.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

it is still technically illigal. thats the only reason i can see them making a big deal out of it. I don't condone the use of it, but i don't look down on people that do use it either.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Wise said:


> ;'
> 
> Are you a retard? Have you ever even smoked weed before? Smoking weed does nothing to stop the feeling of getting punched in the face. If you tear a ligament I dont care if youre 10 beers deep, its feels like your limb getting torn from your body. This is dumb as shit, good thing Pride doesnt give a **** about NSAC outside of the US because this wont stop Gomi and Diaz from fighting again.


Hey, i didn't base that from my own knowledge cause i don't do drugs, i based it off the article. Sorry if i pissed you off, i don't do drugs so i wouldn't really know how it feels, i can only base it off what other people says. So all in all, i'm sorry i got you all riled up maybe next time, i'll keep myself from voicing out my opinion in a discussion forum :dunno:


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

omg he must've been high! look how *****ed his eyes look!


----------



## Raul (Feb 28, 2007)

Nick Diez should be the champ!!!Obviously,he beat the champ.


----------



## Raul (Feb 28, 2007)

*Nick the champ Diez*



Raul said:


> Nick Diez should be the champ!!!Obviously,he beat the champ.He shoulent get suspended for A non inhancing drug,an herb at that.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

It dedens the pain maybe not tons but some. And wether or not we think he should be or not it says you cant use it so dont or quit. I competed at nationals when i was still in highschool. certain spices, caffenne in large amounts even dymatap wasnt allowed. So buck up.


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

moldy said:


> It dedens the pain maybe not tons but some. And wether or not we think he should be or not it says you cant use it so dont or quit. I competed at nationals when i was still in highschool. certain spices, caffenne in large amounts even dymatap wasnt allowed. So buck up.


but unlike those substances weed stays in your system for a month or 2 when the effects only last a few hours. To me it has nothing to do with the fight. They need to either drop it from the list because it wouldn't deaden any pain unless you were really high in the ring which no fighter would do. It is just residual crap in his system. Hell he could have been at a party and got some in his system. Nicotein speeds up the hardrate and calms nerves why don't they test for nicoteine? The rules need to be updated regarding performance enhancing substances.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

how do you know how recently he smoked? were you following him around? only he knows how recent it was, if was a long time ago he will take his case to the NSAC.


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

baz00ca said:


> how do you know how recently he smoked? were you following him around? only he knows how recent it was, if was a long time ago he will take his case to the NSAC.


I don't know but I'd put a grand on the fact that NO fighter would ever smoke up before entering the ring. All it would do is hamper and impede your abilities to fight. Whoever put Pot on the performance enhancing substance list must have been smoking a few to many.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

To me this doesnt matter. He still whooped Gomi and weed did not help him at all. This is a joke. I am gonna smoke a blunt for Diaz tonight! :thumbsup:


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Here are the side effects of weed (I'm a soon to be Pharmacist): increased heart rate, nervousness, difficulty in thinking and problem solving, increased appetite, and *INCREASED PROFICIENCY IN SUBMISSIONS SUCH AS ANACONDA CHOKES, GOGOPLATAS, OMOPLATAS AND ETC...*


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Uchi said:


> Hey, i didn't base that from my own knowledge cause i don't do drugs, i based it off the article. Sorry if i pissed you off, i don't do drugs so i wouldn't really know how it feels, i can only base it off what other people says. So all in all, i'm sorry i got you all riled up maybe next time, i'll keep myself from voicing out my opinion in a discussion forum :dunno:


Maybe you should do some more research before posting such an ignorant post.


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

Assassin said:


> Here are the side effects of weed (I'm a soon to be Pharmacist): increased heart rate, nervousness, difficulty in thinking and problem solving, increased appetite, and *INCREASED PROFICIENCY IN SUBMISSIONS SUCH AS ANACONDA CHOKES, GOGOPLATAS, OMOPLATAS AND ETC...*


I love the last part. lol


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Assassin said:


> Here are the side effects of weed (I'm a soon to be Pharmacist): increased heart rate, nervousness, difficulty in thinking and problem solving, increased appetite, and *INCREASED PROFICIENCY IN SUBMISSIONS SUCH AS ANACONDA CHOKES, GOGOPLATAS, OMOPLATAS AND ETC...*


LMFAO!!!!! ****er was throwin Gogo's and blockin' ****ing Hadookens and shit!!! It was the WEED!!!

Damn when I saw the thread headline I got pissed, then I read about weed.... c'mon, that is the dumbest thing ever. If anything it'll make him fight worse.


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

big ****ing whoop he smoked weed. it's not like hes on the roids or anything. if anything smoking weed probably makes his lung capacity worse so i think its retarded that the fight would be changed to a no contest. just make him pay a fine, no suspension.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Assassin said:


> Maybe you should do some more research before posting such an ignorant post.


here, i did a little research. "If the user is inactive they may feel relaxed and sleepy, whereas if the user engages in physical or mental activity they may feel energized" 

Again, i have not done drugs nor will. So i take the facts from sites that may provide the information i need. In instance, i took that from wiki, where it did not state that the user's pain will be deadened. Was that a bit less ignorant? I'm sorry if i do not meet your standards.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Holy Shit! Check out the video in NickDiaz.tv and he looks/sounds COMPLETELY BAKED!!! Check it out for yourself.


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

*Breaking News: Diaz Tests Positive for Marijuana*

:laugh: March 5, 2007
by Josh Gross ([email protected])

Nick Diaz (Pictures) has tested positive for marijuana following his stunning submission win over Takanori Gomi (Pictures) on Feb. 24, Sherdog.com learned Monday afternoon.

According to Nevada State Athletic Commission executive director Keith Kizer, Diaz is the only mixed martial artist tested on the PRIDE 33 card to return a positive result for a banned substance.

The 23-year-old welterweight from Stockton, Calif. declined to comment on the news. Diaz' manager, Cesar Gracie (Pictures), offered his support to Diaz while saying he does not condone the use of marijuana.

Diaz captured his PRIDE debut versus Gomi, the Japanese organization's 161-pound champion, in spectacular fashion. Afterwards, it was learned that Diaz had suffered a fractured orbital bone and was medically suspended up to six months. While the NSAC has discretion, suspensions for the use of marijuana have been for a similar period of time.


----------



## willyg123 (Sep 19, 2006)

funny how out of 10 people tested the only person caught with a positive sample is making the cross over from the ufc


----------



## Steeltalontsi (Feb 4, 2007)

Uchi said:


> LOl Diaz was doing drugs... serves him right, a fighter should know better than to take drugs. Now he can't face GOmi in a rematch..sucker...
> 
> " Additionally, it may also deaden some pain. That could hurt the fighter... he may not tap out when he should and he suffers broken bones or torn ligaments as a result... or that could unfairly help him if he can trade punches more easily with his opponent."
> 
> ...


Do some research tard, you can still test positive for marijauna up to 2 weeks after smoking it.

If anything this makes gomi's loss more embarassing, he now lost to a pot head.

one of the side effects i guess is an increase in Gomi ass kicking ability

A 6month suspension is so effin rediculous, for pot? why don't they ban people for drinking then, beer is way worst than weed, nobody ever OD'ed on weed.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Steeltalontsi said:


> Do some research tard, you can still test positive for marijauna up to 2 weeks after smoking it.
> 
> If anything this makes gomi's loss more embarassing, he now lost to a pot head.


hey tard i was quoting from the article. Read the article first tard. And thanks, i'm pretty sure i know you can test positive for drugs weeks later but thanks for coming out...tard

And second i wasn't even being serious in that post, after a couple posts flamming me you'd think a guy would say something new, but i guess not all people learn.(And no i'm not being specific, but if you feel i'm saying that towards you, i don't mind)

Edit one: they ban people for using drugs for their own safety. Maybe you should do some research...tard


----------



## BHShaman (Sep 2, 2006)

And this is shocking how?


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

This is a joke right. I hope people understand this in no way tarnishes what Diaz did to Gomi. Smoking weed didn't help Diaz beat Gomi's ass. 

I have to be honest I don't even no why the test for weed. It has no effect on the outcome of a fight. I just think it is stupid. There is truly no point to it.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

Uchi said:


> hey tard i was quoting from the article. Read the article first tard. And thanks, i'm pretty sure i know you can test positive for drugs weeks later but thanks for coming out...tard
> 
> And second i wasn't even being serious in that post, after a couple posts flamming me you'd think a guy would say something new, but i guess not all people learn.(And no i'm not being specific, but if you feel i'm saying that towards you, i don't mind)
> 
> Edit one: they ban people for using drugs for their own safety. Maybe you should do some research...tard


lol, is that why you have to test positive for steriods TWICE before being suspended in most other professional sports, drugs are dumb but come one suspended for pot?


----------



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

The NSAC is ridiculous. Who the hell cares if they use marijuana?!? Does the fighter gain a siginificant advantage or any advantage at all? No. If anything he has a disadvantage in cardio. I'm sick of all this BS propaganda and society worrying so god damn much about its image. God damn NSAC..........WHO CARES!


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

dvddanny said:


> lol, is that why you have to test positive for steriods TWICE before being suspended in most other professional sports, drugs are dumb but come one suspended for pot?


most other sports aren't as risk taking as this one. If you're all high and don't know whats going on in the fight, whats gonna happen? You're gonna get hurt or at least have the possbility. This way, they ban you hoping to teach you a lesson before you come back. 

In other sports, the only physical one other than boxing etc is football. And the injuries still may not and i'll repeat myself for the kids that like to flame, MAY NOT be as bad as comapred to being in the ring or cage.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

haha.. if anything they should give diaz props for testing positive. i mean think about what happens when ur high usually.. u sit around the couch eatin some flamin hot cheetohs.. yet he is training and still pulled off an amazing gogoplata.

I say we petition to make Diaz the #1 lightweight in the world after this..


----------



## fivemagics77 (Mar 4, 2007)

yea man, this being my first post here i totally agree. there are much bigger problems in the world to worry about than somebody smoking weed. i personally love weed and mma. right now life is good, i have a blunt, lamb in the oven, pride 33 to watch, and i got a check for 1000 dollars and got assigned great housing to the university im going to. so yea


----------



## funkymunky (Jan 2, 2007)

it looks like it might not matter cuz he's medically suspended for 6 months anyways. hopefully they dont call it a no-contest. the only thing they can say against him is that the bud acted as a pain killer and allowed him to continue after his orbital was broken. but seriously its not like he was on pcp and fighting till the death


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Now thier actually talking about changing the results of the Gomi fight from Win by submission to a No Contest! That would really suck for Nick!


----------



## KTS1010 (Feb 4, 2007)

Well what ever, doesen't really effect much. He still beat him, and I personally don't think him smoking weed a couple of days before a fight would really effect a outcome.


----------



## Kujo (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree, testing for weed is BS. Doesn't that stuff stay in your system for a week or so? If so, that doesn't mean he was high during his fight. By the way, you guys sound like a bunch of pot heads! Haha.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> Now thier actually talking about changing the results of the Gomi fight from Win by submission to a No Contest! That would really suck for Nick!


That would be some injustice for all MMA fans. Seriously, it wasn't like he finished smoking the doobie on the way to the ring.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thier actually talking about changing Diaz win result to a no contest.


----------



## MikeTheTyke (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah this is no big deal. Who cares. Its not going to help you in the ring so it shouldnt be a banned substance. That stuff can stay in your system for a long time anyway, Im sure he didnt smoke it during the week of the fight, hes not stupid. Doesnt set the greatest image, but I dont think that there are too many younger kids watching MMA. People who hear this news will be old enough to make their own decisions about that kind of stuff.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Weed? Come on. Thats not a big deal. Sure, he'll get suspended but that doesn't change the pure beating he put on Gomi. 

WAR DIAZ


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

what the hell is wrong with smokin some reefer anyway, the guy took care of his buisness in the ring eitherway


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

****ing stupid... 

and i'm not talking about Diaz!


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

I agree that any changing of the results of the fight would be stupid. But Diaz does appear a lot less than professional with this. You can buy pills that will for sure get you clean within 7 days. Its all about insurance. My boss would fire me if I fail a drug test, not because he cares if I smoke pot, but his insurance would cost more if he didn't have a drug free work place. Im sure theres a similar situation with NSAC that they must repremand any fighter failing drug tests or they would have to pay out more in insurance.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Why am I not surprised that Nick Diaz smokes pot?


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

weed isnt even a real drug


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

This is funny, because this rule is in real discussion right now when it comes to Olympic athletes..A lot of them were charged and suspended for it, and in Canada, i think about 50% of those suspended(Athletes representing canada) for illegal substances were marijuana.. way to go on spending drug testing money. 

Like lots of people said, marijuana is not an enhancing drug. In fact, for your cardio, it shouldnt be good. Smoking about 1g is about 3-5 cigarettes worth of dirty stuff in your throat. About the lazy part, it barely has an effect.

But on the other hand, it makes you a bit more "emotionless". Absence of fear, Absence of thinking, makes you able to focus on 1 thing. And with Diaz style of fighting, im sure it helps. Of course he didnt smoke before the fight, that was probably 1 month or more before.. i think it stays in ur urine for 6 month? Not sure.

Anyways i agree, Diaz certainly doesnt deserve that BS. He went to war and won. I was really pissed at Gomi for loosing, but making Diaz not win like that is complete BS. 

Ok i guess for no contest, but a suspension is really ridiculous.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

In other news, Shogun has tested positive for awesomeness.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

And in other related news, Damone has been tested positive for buttkissingness.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, Split, you should know I am an unapologetic Shogun nuthugger.

Gotta love that Diaz was the one who was tested positive for a banned substance, seeing as Gomi was the one who acted like he was on something.


----------



## Axe_Murderer (Jun 14, 2006)

he should get bonus points for fighting MMA stoned!! talk about paranoia !! haha. now i think about it. he looks like a stoner for sure. 

ps - i know he wasnt stoned whilst fighting. It can stay in your system for up to 3 months. maybe this is how he prepares for a fight. by not having it for the week leading up. I know it would get me angry


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

HA! HA!

**** that


----------



## onthebrink2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Who cares it is just weed. It is pretty much decriminalized in all of California. Making possession pretty much the same thing as a parking ticket. Isn't Diaz from California? Alcohol is worse for you, yet it is legal.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

stupid move for not 
trying to get it out of 
his body


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Yawn.. who cares! If it was Roids then I would lose all respect for Nick Diaz. But it's just the herb.. big f'in deal.

Thank god it wasn't roids!!!!!!!!

WAR DiAZ


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

when i first read the title "diaz tests positive for"



i was like damn i didnt think diaz would do that shit


then i saw it was weed.


shit diaz is the man, taking away diaz's win over gomi is rediculous. 

if they do that then thats bullshit


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

CroCopPride said:


> stupid move for not
> trying to get it out of
> his body



huh... unless im misinformed, you cant actually get it out of your body, it stays in ur urine for 3-6 months. If you know a way, tell me please


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

TheGodfather said:


> The NSAC is ridiculous. Who the hell cares if they use marijuana?!? Does the fighter gain a siginificant advantage or any advantage at all? No. If anything he has a disadvantage in cardio. I'm sick of all this BS propaganda and society worrying so god damn much about its image. God damn NSAC..........WHO CARES!


Whether it affected his performance or not, or if you agree with the use of marijuana or not - he was still caught with the use of an illegal substance so they had to act on it.


----------



## notoriousviv (Sep 24, 2006)

I say take away his win, just for being an f-ing moron. Man, lay off the bud for a week or two before the fight if you know it's illegal, then hit it like there's no tomorrow after you win.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

if gomi has any class he will protest as he was clearly beaten fair and square


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

Split said:


> Like lots of people said, marijuana is not an enhancing drug. In fact, for your cardio, it shouldnt be good. Smoking about 1g is about 3-5 cigarettes worth of dirty stuff in your throat. About the lazy part, it barely has an effect.
> 
> But on the other hand, it makes you a bit more "emotionless". Absence of fear, Absence of thinking, makes you able to focus on 1 thing. And with Diaz style of fighting, im sure it helps. Of course he didnt smoke before the fight, that was probably 1 month or more before.. i think it stays in ur urine for 6 month? Not sure


The effects you describe might take place after lots(and i mean lots)of blants but in this case you won't be able to lift a finger.There's no way a fighter or anyone who's in sports to smoke weed before an event.And some of the newest shit like skunk make you look like a zombie when you smoke them.On my opinion marijuana is on the list cause it's illegal or semi-legal in most places on the world.Something like being political correct cause the athlets have to give the good example to kids blah,blah,blah.
PS Split drink a lot of milk.it won't take it of your body but it helps not to be detected


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

dutch sauce said:


> weed isnt even a real drug


So called “weed” contains THC which IS a drug, having said that who gives a F*CK what a fighters ingests if it doesn’t give him an unfair performance advantage.
If anything I’m impressed someone that walks around spaced out on pot can win a tough match.

Good one Nick for winning AND getting baked.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Axe_Murderer said:


> he should get bonus points for fighting MMA stoned!! talk about paranoia !! haha. now i think about it. he looks like a stoner for sure.
> 
> ps - i know he wasnt stoned whilst fighting. It can stay in your system for up to 3 months. maybe this is how he prepares for a fight. by not having it for the week leading up. I know it would get me angry


that's the part i hate about the whole anti-pot thing... you can have smoked weed in your house a month ago, and if you get pulled over for some reason, somehow get tested, it'll show up. that's a very unusual set of circumstances, but it has screwed people in other ways. like, why can't i work in some jobs if i smoke a joint at home after work?

and shit, if anyone should smoke once in a while, it's a fighter!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

notoriousviv said:


> I say take away his win, just for being an f-ing moron. Man, lay off the bud for a week or two before the fight if you know it's illegal, then hit it like there's no tomorrow after you win.


he could have smoked one joint a month before the fight, and it would have still showed up!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Diaz just got cooler in my book.


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

haha just makes me like nick all that much more.. hes as down to earth as me... blazin the ganja


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Split said:


> huh... unless im misinformed, you cant actually get it out of your body, it stays in ur urine for 3-6 months. If you know a way, tell me please


It stays in your urine for about 30 days. 

Weed gives you absolutly no advantage what so ever when comes to fighting. None at all. It does however give you disadvantages.


----------



## kenaroo (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah it's only weed..
but the truth is.. Weed is an illegal substance and thus illegal to use, transport, inhale etc.

If you belong to an organization that forbids the use of illegal substances then you are governed by those rules.

It's no supprise to me that Diaz smokes pot, but it's completely stupid that he can't lay off the herb for the fight. 

My brother is a big pothead and thus has done nothing in his life but smoke pot. a complete waste.. I smoke once in a while (on Vacation or special event) but choose not too because I have a business that I need to be motivated and sharp to keep the money/clients rolling in. Weed would only make me screw off and blow off important tasks that I need to be doing.

I just think like an other poster said. Damn Nick couldn't you just wait until after the fight to partake?

You may lose you victory you so much deserved by a momentary laps of reason.


----------



## js97 (Jan 2, 2007)

WEll actually, 

I've read a few articles that have shown that Marijuana helps recover after a workout. Acts as a muscle relaxant to allow shorter rest periods. Some good personal experience also!. lol... faster recovery = faster gains. Plus I'm sure it's helps mentally for these athletes do deal with the day to day 'wear down' that they must go through. 

But still it's no excuse. you know you're going to be tested, why would you take something that is known to be banned/restricted?


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

js97 said:


> WEll actually,
> 
> I've read a few articles that have shown that Marijuana helps recover after a workout. Acts as a muscle relaxant to allow shorter rest periods. Some good personal experience also!. lol... faster recovery = faster gains. Plus I'm sure it's helps mentally for these athletes do deal with the day to day 'wear down' that they must go through.
> 
> But still it's no excuse. you know you're going to be tested, why would you take something that is known to be banned/restricted?


I'm sure there is some beneficial use to pot as you listed but nothing more than many 'legal' performance enhancing substances. Creatine would give you the same muscular benefits and it is legal. It whole intent behind banning performance enhancing substances is banning substances which give you a clear and unfair advantage and weed does not in any way fall under this so the list should be re-examined. I'm sure Diaz assumed it would have been out of his system by fight night as he could have smoked it a month ago. People are not aware of how long things stay detectable in their urine or blood. He knows now I bet.


----------



## Alexness (Aug 22, 2006)

excuse me but diaz is a ****ing cheater, just like pawel natsula, anyone who takes anything forbidden is a noob, its forbidden for a reason !!!!!!!


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

Alexness said:


> excuse me but diaz is a ****ing cheater, just like pawel natsula, anyone who takes anything forbidden is a noob, its forbidden for a reason !!!!!!!


Sure its forbidden for a reason but not the right reasons. Are you mindless that you never question anything or any rules? Laws are not always made for a reason and if people didn't question them or why they are implemented we would still have slavery or women couldn't vote. Nothing wrong with questioning rules that don't make sense and if you honestly think that Pot increases your performance more than HGH or other substances that they don't test for they you are the noob. I'm sure Diaz never would have thought that Pot (which he probably smokes weeks or a month before the fight) would be considered performance enhanching. The Olympic committee realized this and they are one of the strictest testing organizations in the world. Do you know more than they do?


----------

